# Best amp to go with Epiphone Les Paul?



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey I need to know which amp i would get the best sound with an Epiphone Les Paul. Thanks!:smile:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You are inviting a whole lot of useless information. What type of music do you intend to play? What kind of sound are you looking for. Best bet is to try a bunch of amps out at your local music store. See what you like.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1. What type of music do you play?
2. How loud to you want to play?
3. Have you had any modifications done to the Epiphone?
4. What is your budget?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Polofiesta said:


> Hey I need to know which amp i would get the best sound with an Epiphone Les Paul. Thanks!:smile:


Marshall MG series. Completes the "almost but not quite" look... 9kkhhd

I'm kidding! Answering what those other guys asked is essential if you want quality answers.

The short answer is buy the best amp you can afford. Good rule of thumb is Amp $ = 2 x guitar $.

Matt


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Polofiesta said:


> Hey I need to know which amp i would get the best sound with an Epiphone Les Paul. Thanks!:smile:


+1 on what the other guys said! Your question is like asking "What lure is best for fishing?" without saying if you're going for shark or for guppies.

That being said, I personally think the answer is obvious. All Les Pauls should be played through a Marshall 100 watt tube head, with a full stack of Celestions and all knobs turned to '11'!:rockon2:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Establish a budget range and try all you can try in your budget range. Solid state, tube, try'em all.

Choose what's good to you, go for something you really dig. Be open to all suggestions but make your OWN decision.

There are too many variables to give you the "right" advice. By variables, I mean pickups, style of music, etc. basically everything brothers of the forum posted above.

But I must insist on making your own choice, regardless or brands, trends or whatever. And stick to your budget, it's probably your first amp so you will end up selling it to "upgrade" at one point.

Just my 0.02 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> 1. What type of music do you play?
> 2. How loud to you want to play?
> 3. Have you had any modifications done to the Epiphone?
> 4. What is your budget?


 I play mostly classic rock like Guns N Roses and Alternative Rock.
I want it to play decently loud that it would shake up my room aha.
No i have not done any modifications.
And my budget is from $0-$800. Thanks


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Polofiesta said:


> Hey I need to know which amp i would get the best sound with an Epiphone Les Paul. Thanks!:smile:


....pls send your guitar to my address and I will gladly play it through my Traynor - I promise it'll sound great


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> ....pls send your guitar to my address and I will gladly play it through my Traynor - I promise it'll sound great


Good one !!

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

lbrown1 said:


> ....pls send your guitar to my address and I will gladly play it through my Traynor - I promise it'll sound great


I think lbrown1's on the right track. Polofiesta, given your budget and tastes, a Traynor YCV50 should be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$800?

used mesa DC-5, DC-3, F30, Traynor YCV40WR, YCV50, YCS50, Peavey classic 30, classic 50, Marshall DSL401, marshall JCM900 combo...

those come to mind first.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

More or less what Budda said. I'll narrow it down a little -- used Mesa F-50 or new Traynor YCV50Blue.


----------

